# Sprats



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I found these Dried Sprats 200g only £4.07, and they are the greatest thing ever! Anyone else feed them?

I put a handful in a plastic water bottle and Vasco is entertained for ages trying to get them out. And cheaper than the Fish4Dogs treats (which he likes, but makes a mess with).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Must give those a try - but mine can be picky about fish treats. I am thinking of doing a treat sampling pack - tiny quantities of lots of different ones - for people like me who end up throwing stuff away because the dogs won't eat it!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! Ive Never heard of sprats!! Perhaps its an English thing? I dont think i could even look at them though! I have a thing with fish.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We have fish like that here, usually as cat treats. Our PWDs always loved them - I will have to see if Darcy also likes them, as they really are a good healthy treat.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Never heard of them but I bet mt dogs would love them looks like the do international orders too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> LOL!! Ive Never heard of sprats!! Perhaps its an English thing? I dont think i could even look at them though! I have a thing with fish.


You would hate these then! They are simply dried dead whole fish, looks like something Vasco would pick up in the park. Which is probably why he likes them; he likes disgusting things the best :smile:.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

we have something similar here for cats... most big pet stores have it. YUCK could not do it nope nope nope nope nope


----------

